# Just some Gyutos ....



## alterwisser




----------



## Gjackson98

Wow, that woke me up.
Great collection!


----------



## Barmoley

You forgot the prices........



I kid, I kid Amazing collection.


----------



## Kgp

What is the handle material on the top two right hand side?

How do you ever decide which one to use??? Reminds me of my gun safe!

Ken


----------



## alterwisser

Kgp said:


> What is the handle material on the top two right hand side?
> 
> How do you ever decide which one to use??? Reminds me of my gun safe!
> 
> Ken



The Comet (top right) is dyed maple burl, the Billipp/Lefty hybrid is maple burl as well, not dyed ...


----------



## merlijny2k

Holy cow. Got the Billipps after all. What is the damascus of no 6 right called? Never seen anything like it.


----------



## alterwisser

merlijny2k said:


> Holy cow. Got the Billipps after all. What is the damascus of no 6 right called? Never seen anything like it.



That's a Xerxes custom, San Mai actually with a Damascus cladding (let's call it "camouflage" damascus ...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Not enough. Not even close.


----------



## tgfencer

What length is the top Catcheside?


----------



## crockerculinary

hot stuff!


----------



## YG420

Amazing!


----------



## ashy2classy

So awesome! 

BTW, how do you peeps with 1000 knives store them? I'm running out of room in my drawer with 20 or so.


----------



## alterwisser

tgfencer said:


> What length is the top Catcheside?



280


----------



## Dinsdale

Nice Bloodroot K-Tip


----------



## Anton

ashy2classy said:


> So awesome!
> 
> BTW, how do you peeps with 1000 knives store them? I'm running out of room in my drawer with 20 or so.



under the bed.. duh


----------



## ashy2classy

Anton said:


> under the bed.. duh


----------



## cheflarge

LMAO!!!


----------



## mack

Great collection. Love the Kamon.


Mack.


----------



## alterwisser

mack said:


> Great collection. Love the Kamon.
> 
> 
> Mack.



Me too. And if I had taken this pic an hour later there would’ve been a second one in it ....


----------



## mack

alterwisser said:


> Me too. And if I had taken this pic an hour later there would’ve been a second one in it ....



Which one?

Mack.


----------



## alterwisser

mack said:


> Which one?
> 
> Mack.



S Grind Gyuto with Dyed Wood handle and Mokume caps


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## CB1968

alterwisser said:


>


That’s a beauty!


----------



## agp

What's the third one from the top, with the black dots?


----------



## alterwisser

agp said:


> What's the third one from the top, with the black dots?



Kamon Knives


----------



## Corradobrit1

And there's me thinking my three 210-230 gyutos was extravagant overindulgence.


----------



## alterwisser

Corradobrit1 said:


> And there's me thinking my three 210-230 gyutos was extravagant overindulgence.



All a matter of perspective


----------



## Nemo

Corradobrit1 said:


> And there's me thinking my three 210-230 gyutos was extravagant overindulgence.


Well.... 230 gyutos is quite a few...

I have fewer than 50 [emoji6]


----------



## agp

alterwisser said:


> Kamon Knives



How come nothing comes up on Google? Where would one go to get one like that?


----------



## ashy2classy

agp said:


> How come nothing comes up on Google? Where would one go to get one like that?



https://www.instagram.com/kamon_kitchen_knives/


----------



## agp

ashy2classy said:


> https://www.instagram.com/kamon_kitchen_knives/



Thanks! Looks like no Kamon for me - no instagram. Maybe will look out for one in the classified board here.


----------



## alterwisser

agp said:


> Thanks! Looks like no Kamon for me - no instagram. Maybe will look out for one in the classified board here.



You can still see his stuff in a Webbrowser and won’t need IG for it. 

I would recommend creating an IG account though anyway, even if you don’t want to post pics there. A lot of knife action, sales, resales etc have moved to IG and I think that trend will continue....

Shoot me a PM with what you’re looking for (which type of Kanon) and I’ll see what I can do for you...


----------



## milkbaby

Somehow I missed seeing this until today, pretty awesome collection!

Under the second Billip on the right, is that an Anger large bunka? And who is between that an the ZKramer? 

Is that a western handled Comet third from the bottom on the right? I really like the looks of that!


----------



## alterwisser

milkbaby said:


> Somehow I missed seeing this until today, pretty awesome collection!
> 
> Under the second Billip on the right, is that an Anger large bunka? And who is between that an the ZKramer?
> 
> Is that a western handled Comet third from the bottom on the right? I really like the looks of that!



Both Billipps are on the left (facing the pic) is I assume you mean the Dammy above it? That’s a Xerxes Dammy San Mai K tip...

The one above that is the collaboration project from the German knife forum, 250 Gyuto in 1.2561, designed by the forum members and made by German maker Jürgen Schanz...


The westerns third from top are

(Left, facing pic, with the lighter colored handle): Fowler W2 rehandled by Tony Laseur 

(Right, facing the pic): Mario Ingoglia, tweaked by Robin Dalman


----------



## Darren Perkell

Holy **** did I just wake up too! Great collection my friend!


----------



## alterwisser

Not only Gyutos but only Swedish!


----------



## daddy yo yo

And once again I need a LOVE button!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I'd like to know how you took such a clear photograph of all of them!

Incredible collection.


----------



## alterwisser

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'd like to know how you took such a clear photograph of all of them!
> 
> Incredible collection.



i wait until there’s no direct sunlight (if there’s sun here haha) and take the pic on the balcony. Best light for a simple cell phone pic. Plus: I like the effed up look of the IKEA table


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## F-Flash

Is the bottom one new from Andy? Don't think ive seen it before

Edit. Checked your first post and see it there now. So not new new.


----------



## alterwisser

F-Flash said:


> Is the bottom one new from Andy? Don't think ive seen it before
> 
> Edit. Checked your first post and see it there now. So not new new.



not new. Blade is from Andy, handle (& Saya) from Lefty


----------



## MartinJ

Well... Cheers man I'll have another beer


----------



## alterwisser

daddy yo yo said:


> And once again I need a LOVE button!!!



want to contribute to the collection?


----------



## valdim

I stared and stared and stared... 
I imagine what it is to hold each one of them in the hands and have a close look. To turn it around, to play with the light on the surface, to play the finger tips on the handle's surface.
Rapsody...


----------



## alterwisser

valdim said:


> I stared and stared and stared...
> I imagine what it is to hold each one of them in the hands and have a close look. To turn it around, to play with the light on the surface, to play the finger tips on the handle's surface.
> Rapsody...



haha.... that sounds almost .... erotic


----------



## valdim

alterwisser said:


> haha.... that sounds almost .... erotic


The intention was to sound just poetic. And with hidden jealousy


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Good stuff bud, would you mind listing by name?


----------



## alterwisser

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Good stuff bud, would you mind listing by name?



which one? The last pic?
All Dalman


----------



## ian

daddy yo yo said:


> And once again I need a LOVE button!!!



Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## banzai_burrito

alterwisser said:


>



Holy wow are those beautiful


----------



## alterwisser

Ok, not a Guyto.... but absolutely love this little beast ...


----------



## Matt Zilliox

you win


----------



## TreharnM

Amazing collection. Don't want to think about what it cost to put that together!


----------



## alterwisser

TreharnM said:


> Amazing collection. Don't want to think about what it cost to put that together!



me neither


----------

